# melomel, first racking



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I went ahead and racked.


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally try to rack a few as time as possible.
every time you rack you introduce oxygen in to the mead and tha in the long run will spoil something that is good.

you may be doing the ol'natural method, but i say still minimize the racking. let gravity do it job.

as for the top off, i really do not like this idea unless you have access to Co2 or a different inert gas to displace the oxygen. i get you want to prevent oxidation, but what is the point if you top up mead sits with the carboy half full of o2.

i personally like KC's SUper Kleer, this fining will clear a product up quick.

i say wait to rack that first time until it is done, removing it from the yeast can cause problems with off flavor clean up. (mainly sulfur)


----------

